# Some good news and bad news...



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I haven't been here in the last couple of days as I went camping for 2 nights. Anyway....

The* good news* is that I have found a good, reasonably priced cage in the local pet store. The measurements are 157cm (h) including legs, not including legs it is 98cm, 70cm (w), and 56cm (d).

And the *bad news* is that well basically I'm not getting the tiel that I reserved.  In a sudden change of heart, my parents decided that if I was to have a tiel at all I should have a hand reared one. I did try and tell them that a baby could easily be tamed, but as parents do - they though they knew best. I begged and begged, but still they called up the lady and told her to unreserve it. I'm going to keep looking out anyway for any adverts


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I am glad you found a cage.

I am sorry your parents aren't agreeing with the bird you picked out. Good things come to those who wait . Your perfect friend will come when it's time. Are there any other breeders or avaiaries around you?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh dear, well, you can't go against your parents and I have to admit, that having Dooby as a hand reared baby, it has been brilliant because he is already tame. I know you have been really patient, so just a little while longer and then you will get your dream baby tiel. I'll keep a look out for you for any adverts and I'll pm links. It will all be alright in the end. At least you can get the cage and get it all set up ready for the new arrival.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Rosie I know how you feel...I am waiting to get my tiel also...and I too am getting a hand raised one!!!! We can both be patiant together..ok???? I can't wait till we both get our new tiels!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am happy you finally found a good cage, I sorry to hear you won't be getting the tiel you picked out, I guess your parents are doing what they feel is best but none the less its still disappointing for you I am sure, hopefully you will find that perfect baby soon


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I've just sent you a couple of pm's with links for tiels near you. xxx good luck


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww thanks everyone, its so nice to come back here where everyone is so friendly and lovely.
Babi - I'm not sure if there is any breeders around me, I've phoned one breeder that I saw near me advertised on the internet but they had stopped breeding for the year.

Plukie - thanks so much. You are being a great help to me, and I can't wait to get the cage set up hehe!

Mal - LOL!! Can't wait to see your new tiel! 

Laura - thanks, I do hope so!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Parents simply lack that adventurous side that would say that a parent-raised baby would be fine.  At least this way you will have your cage all ready, and you won't have to wait when you do find that perfect baby.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear they changed their mind just like that. Hope it's not too long before A tiel comes home.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Aly and Bea.
To be honest, I'm coming round to the idea. At least this way (as Bea said), I can get the cage ready and get the tiel in my own time, instead if rushing to get the cage and accessories. then get the tiel.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Thanks Aly and Bea.
> To be honest, I'm coming round to the idea. At least this way (as Bea said), I can get the cage ready and get the tiel in my own time, instead if rushing to get the cage and accessories. then get the tiel.


That's true-that's what most people do... although I always seem to get the tiel first...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> That's true-that's what most people do... although I always seem to get the tiel first...


Geez, you unorganized people.  I had my cage for weeks (hmm....maybe it was only A week) before i managed to find Cookie.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Geez, you unorganized people.  I had my cage for weeks (hmm....maybe it was only A week) before i managed to find Cookie.


You knew you were looking for Cookie...I knew I was going to buy budgie food when I got Baby, and with Ziggy, well he was planned but not planned enough that I knew he was coming home THAT day...I was getting budgie food then as well..


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> You knew you were looking for Cookie...I knew I was going to buy budgie food when I got Baby, and with Ziggy, well he was planned but not planned enough that I knew he was coming home THAT day...I was getting budgie food then as well..


Hmm, budgies eat cockatiels? lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babi said:


> Hmm, budgies eat cockatiels? lol


LOL!!!!  Maybe Aly has unique cockatiel eating budgies....planning on buying any more "budgie food"?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> LOL!!!!  Maybe Aly has unique cockatiel eating budgies....planning on buying any more "budgie food"?


LOL! hehe I think I may have phrased that wrong...the tiels are NOT the budgie food although some of the budgies tend to think so..lol

and NO...No more "budgie food"....it's straight in and out of the store for me. Two is enough for me and the 8 budgies...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe you should just stop shopping at pet shops that sell live animals.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Maybe you should just stop shopping at pet shops that sell live animals.



Nahh....that's no fun!


----------



## Seattle Rain (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear you aren't getting the one you wanted, but don't worry. The tiel you end up with will be well worth the wait.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Seattle Rain said:


> Sorry to hear you aren't getting the one you wanted, but don't worry. The tiel you end up with will be well worth the wait.


Thanks!  I'm still waiting for that perfect advert to appear!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

good to hear you have found a cage shame you can not get your tiel yet but im sure it will be worth the wait


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

nic bike said:


> good to hear you have found a cage shame you can not get your tiel yet but im sure it will be worth the wait


Thanks nic bike! I'm sure it will.


----------

